# Chris V starter kit



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

Been gearing up for my trip. Got my backpack, rip-n-slash, 3" tsunamis, and a towel to dry my ankles off. Anything else I need? 










Chris, when you are keeping fish do you just drag them on a leash or is there a top secret ergonomic, liquid cooled flounder satchel that I need to buy...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Getting that reel spooled may be a good idea.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> Getting that reel spooled may be a good idea.


It's spooled. That's the new "ultra clear" line.

It's awesome until you start tying knots....


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> Getting that reel spooled may be a good idea.



Still have 62 sleeps before the trip, I'll wait till the week before to put my 15lbs braid on there. Also have two shark rods and my three kayak rods to rig up.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Damn, even got a tactical backpack. 

You're more prepared than I am!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

you have more a lot a stuff there,I'm jealous.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Look like a good selection of lures. What are you targeting and where?


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

SHunter said:


> Look like a good selection of lures. What are you targeting and where?



All of them...we will be down at the Fort Morgan end the first week of June. From the surf - Pompano, flounder, trout and reds. Shark at night.
From the kayak - Spanish, Kings, and tarpon if they are about. 
But I'll probably just end up catching hardheads and ladyfish all week...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

First of june will be warm water and lots of bait. You could possibly have a good trip. God luck, and remember "Pics" or it didn't happen.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pack a couple spoons too for Spanish and when you get in town come get some bigger swimbaits from me for tarpon. Other than that, it's all looking good brotha!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Chris V said:


> Pack a couple spoons too for Spanish and when you get in town come get some bigger swimbaits from me for tarpon. Other than that, it's all looking good brotha!


Seldom see Krocodile spoons mentioned on the forum. One of my favorite baits.
What's the deal??


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

expensive and not particularly easy to find


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Jgatorman said:


> expensive and not particularly easy to find


I've got a box of them. Caught everything from Barracuda to Flounder on them. Might try a few casts this weekend at Pickens.


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

Chechem said:


> I've got a box of them. Caught everything from Barracuda to Flounder on them. Might try a few casts this weekend at Pickens.



I've got a box as well, but I never use them. I think they are simple in theory, but because I don't use them, I end up frustrated with line twists and not catching many fish so I stick to touts and other jigs.


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Pack a couple spoons too for Spanish and when you get in town come get some bigger swimbaits from me for tarpon. Other than that, it's all looking good brotha!



I'll be coming by the shop to buy whatever you can sell me, and beg you to take me along for a kayak trip.


----------

